# Image stacking with Lightroom cc?



## markley (Nov 27, 2018)

I recently purchased a Samsung tab3 (have not received yet) and am wondering if I should return to get something else. Maybe something that I can install lightroom classic on? While I did not buy with intentions of solely using for editing photos, this will be the only device that I will have for a year long excursion next year...and will be taking a lot of photos, especially night photos. One thing I am interested in is being able to stack images as is described in this tutorial. Video: Noise Reduction with Image Stacking

Is this even possible to do with the mobile version? I have seen that Lightroom CC does not have all of the same features that lightroom classic has, but not sure what it is lacking. 

Whatever device I go with has to be on the small side and mobile, which is why I am leaning toward a tablet. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markley (Nov 27, 2018)

Quick follow up since I am unable to edit original post.. I think I am using Lightroom CC where I should be saying Lightroom mobile.  I am interested if Lightroom mobile (android) has ability to stack images.  See this video for what I'd like to do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rltg47Q64W0


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 27, 2018)

No, Lightroom CC does not have the ability to stack images. Not even Lightroom Classic can do this for the purpose of noise reduction. This is Photoshop work.


----------



## markley (Nov 27, 2018)

Good to know! Thank you! Do you think the Microsoft Surface Go would be ok to run photoshop? It has 8gb ram.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markley (Nov 27, 2018)

Any recommendations for a decent (<$800) tablet or 2 in 1 that would work ok with photoshop? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

markley said:


> Good to know! Thank you! Do you think the Microsoft Surface Go would be ok to run photoshop? It has 8gb ram.


It should run, as long as your performance expectations are realistic. It won't compete with a high end desktop, but I'm assuming you're not planning on retouching thousands of photos every day.


----------



## markley (Nov 27, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It should run, as long as your performance expectations are realistic. It won't compete with a high end desktop, but I'm assuming you're not planning on retouching thousands of photos every day.


Thanks for your response! I will definitely not be editing too many photos each day. I will occasionally mess around with stacking images (up to 30) from night shots. The majority of my editing will be retouching a few pics a day on average. 

Just looking for an inexpensive device to do occasional editing,  and also other task (streaming movies), etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markley (Nov 28, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, Lightroom CC does not have the ability to stack images. Not even Lightroom Classic can do this for the purpose of noise reduction. This is Photoshop work.


Both of the videos I posted show that he is using Lightroom? At least that's what it says at top. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcasan (Nov 28, 2018)

Can't wait for Ps for iPad on our iPad Pros.   With Ps and Acr on the iPad, I can ignore the huge limitations of Lr CC/Mobile.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2018)

markley said:


> Both of the videos I posted show that he is using Lightroom? At least that's what it says at top.


Not really. I looked at the second video, where he starts off in Lightroom for some initial adjustments to the individual frames, but then he takes them all into Photoshop where all the stacking and creative layer work is done. As Johan said, Lightroom cannot do this, you need Photoshop or a third-party tool.


----------

